# Gen 2 Tuning Comparison Thread



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

I went with Trifecta's Turbo Advantage and the difference is noticeable in my 2018 RS Premier Hatch. Stock engine and the only trans was an AT. One CEL early on, but it cleared and might not have had anything to do with the tune. No dyno or other data available. Using premium fuel and installed the Flowmaster axel-back afterward with no ill-effect. Happy with the outcome and control by the cruise control button, plus defeat of the auto-start when the tune is active. Installed by local tuner shop and tweaked by Trifecta once.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

2018 Cruze HB Premier RS
1.4L LE2
Auto
K&N Cold Air Intake (removed since then but plans to put back on with a different filter)
Trifecta Elite Tune (elite gives the option to make changes to the tune as needed - with the help of Trifecta)

I've had this tune with my first Cruze ('16 RS Premier Sedan) and now with this one and I've been very pleased with it. Install is simple and only takes about 20 minutes to flash. I've only run the car on Premium 93 so not sure what it looks like off of it and honestly, don't recommend going 87 on these cars anyways. Major gains on initial acceleration as well as across the whole spectrum. The dual tune to be able to drive it in a modified "OEM" tune as well as a "Sport" mode is great for whatever mood I'm in. Sport mode also deactivates the Auto-Stop. I've had one hiccup with my tune and Trifecta was able to resolve that and get me back to a sporty ride. I haven't noticed any real differences in fuel economy when I'm trying to be economical. But if I'm using the sport tune while being a bit lively, it will obviously burn fuel. 

Overall, very pleased with the tune and would get one again in a heartbeat. These cars are just unnecessarily rough based on how much they were able to pull from these cars with just a tune. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd be interested in knowing economy also


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

I've not noticed any significant differences, but I'm using premium and activating the tune only when I'm able to enjoy it (not on freeways/tollways/expressways or neighborhood streets).


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

2019 Cruze LT/RS (17inch addon, true north package) bought at 36,000km, tuned at 40K and now at 47K ( only run 94 octane since owning and royal purple oil w/Fram Ultra synthetic filter changes at 50% or based on time )

1.4L Turbo (not sure the RPO)

Auto(no manual in 2019)

K&N Cold Air intake with filterwraps prefilter (moving to better Amsoil filter soon), 225/45/R17 Firehawk Indy 500, blacked out chrome and de-badged

I went with BNR and got the autocal V3, its quite expensive but its a very premium device over the v2. service was good overall very quick to get the tune and set everything up. i loved the experience when i started it up and felt that first pull, its night and day difference it will pull you into the seat at 3k while stock you'd be lucky to feel that acceleration at any point even if you kicked the gas hard. the transmission is overall way smoother the basic gm tuning would have it swap gears really often seamingly for little reason, and if you werent percise with how you input throttle on stock you can bearly feel anything IMO. 

cost for me was quite high as a Canadian came out to almost 1300CAD after taxes border fees on the autocal and conversion rates from USD. but with saying that the difference is totally worth it and i would do it all again any day and haven't had any issues whatsoever


----------

